# Tiny Tom Blackman off season guide to getting big and keeping lean.



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that the gym is open and running I can get back into some serious bodybuilding training and focus on next year's shows and the British finals.

The reason I did not compete at the finals this year as some of you may know is that firstly I got married in August and secondly I was at the gym building the dream 12 hours a day and didnt train for around 6-7 weeks or eat properly.

In that time I dropped down to 82kg which represented a 10kg drop in LBM.

Since September I've been getting back into the training and eating schedule again and have got back up to 92kg as of yesterday morning.

The purpose of this journal is to provide an insight into how I structure my off season so that while gaining I can keep lean and so when it comes to dieting next year I can get into better condition than Portsmouth this year.

A few people have said that my only weakness at Portsmouth was that my back was not as dry as my front and that I was not full enough.

From my prep pictures I know that I was lean but I could be leaner and while i was prepping for portsmouth I was also negotiating the lease for the gym and arguing with banks over loans so that was extra stress that I wont have next year to hold me back.

I also worked with my long time friend and best man Paul Scarb for the last few weeks of the Portsmouth prep and with his help I presented my best ever conditioning. This year and next I will be working with him again but over the whole diet so that I can bring something very special.

My goal in the off season is to gain around 2-3 kg of muscle and stand on stage at around 86-87kg. I was 84.9kg at portsmouth which is where my avatar was taken.

To some 3kg of muscle over a year may seem a small amount but stepping on stage with this extra mass will give me a much bigger and rounder physique. Plus when you get to a certain level it gets very hard to add more than that in a year without compromising both health and waist size. Something I am not happy with doing.

I will be uploading videos from my workouts so people can see how I train and I will be listing my diet although most days I tend to eat the same anyway.

I will take a picture later so you can see my starting shape.

I'm sure that Dutch will feature in some of the videos as well as me and him are on a proper get big mission this year. Although each time Ive asked him to join me for a leg session in the last few weeks he's always had a 'client' to teach. :lol:

The gauntlet is down Dutch.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck TT, should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The ALPHA video wars begin


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo subbed to this one 

Should yield some great results working with Paul too.

Interested to see your off season diet and training split.

Good luck mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck mate:thumb:

Sounds like you are back firing on all cyclinders for this one.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hungrybriton said:


> Will you be doing any cardio in the off season?


Have just secured a industrial sized Coffee Filter machine and so Yes have done cardio this morning.

Have been doing cardio every day this week, 20 minutes first thing to stimulate appetite during the day.

Gyms cold as hell at 6.30 so extra stimulus to go faster.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RACK said:


> The ALPHA video wars begin


LOL in earnest. 



chrisj22 said:


> Deffo subbed to this one
> 
> Should yield some great results working with Paul too.
> 
> ...


Paul and I bounce ideas of each other regulalry, he's VERY knowledgable on peptides and more so on diet than me. Im more into my training 'out of the box' ideas so a good combination.

We have very similar ideas on contest prep as well so it fits in nicely with next year's prep.

also Paul drives past Bristol normally every week so he can see me at regular intervals.



DNC said:


> Good luck mate:thumb:
> 
> Sounds like you are back firing on all cyclinders for this one.


Most definately, after seeing the brits photos this year i'll need to be much bigger and better next year if i want to get into the top 6.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

TT I am subscribed and very interested to see diets ect.

Goodluck with it all we will be with you all the way!!!!!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck with everything mate , your off-season and new gym!

Always enjoy your journals very honest and informative!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck Tom, be nice to see how many trophies are kicking around in MoF this time next year


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Good luck your goals time Tom. You look a hell of alot bigger than 83.9 in your Avi!
> 
> Will need to pop in time to time to get some inspiration for my own training. Diet is my weakness at the moment.
> 
> What is it like going on stage and being a shorter contender? Do you feel taller guys have an advantage and what do you do, if anything to combat this..?


UKM members are always welcome at the Ministry of Fitness. Just let me know when you are coming by so I can be there to say hello..

As for being short on stage I think actually being taller can detriment you at a certain point because shorter guys can have the appearance of being more symetrical at teh same measurements, for example my legs are about 30 inches around but on a taller guy with longer legs they would appear smaller because the legs are longer.

Obviously at pro level everyones nearly on an even keel size wise so being around 5'7 is the optimum height at the moment I think.

I've beaten loads of guys taller than me, I always seem to lose to people my height James L for example


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Subbed, looking forward to this one


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

whackedout said:


> Good luck Tom, be nice to see how many trophies are kicking around in MoF this time next year


Hopefully we can have a full selection of classes


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Subbed as I am on the same quest, albeit at a much lesser level than yourself. Anything I can glean and use though is all good.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> *subbed so u dont post a gay video of me*
> 
> tt is a powerhouse, and im sure with 3-4kg of mass on the rear, well i dont think many his class can hang, and that includes any past champs too..


From hypnotherapy theory

'the subconsious does not recognise negatives so don't can't won't will be interpreted as do, can, will.'

Thats why when you think 'don't miss this shot' yuo always will.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best Tom.

Will you be detailing Supps use?

Also diet etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking forward to this  Portsmouth is always a good show for you Tom you have a great record there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very excited to see how this pans out TT. Really interested in the off season diet to keep fairly lean.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great to see you have got your head back into things mate.....

as Tom said we will be working together this and next year to allow Tom to step onstage the best ever.....i won't be competing next year so can concentrate on the few people i will be helping and Tom will be at the top of that list....

All the best mate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I know this is gonna be a good journal... looking forward to following it.

Btw, am not far outside of Bristol and depending on how long I'm here I may well see about signing up at your Ministry of Fitness... all is kind of up in the air at the moment for me, and will be moving away with my girl sometime in the next nine months or so, but if it looks like I'm gonna be here for most of that time would love to come over and check out how the big boys train


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I know this is gonna be a good journal... looking forward to following it.
> 
> Btw, am not far outside of Bristol and depending on how long I'm here I may well see about signing up at your Ministry of Fitness... all is kind of up in the air at the moment for me, and will be moving away with my girl sometime in the next nine months or so, but if it looks like I'm gonna be here for most of that time *would love to come over and check out how the big boys train *


Why are you going to MoF then? 

Looking forward to this one Tom, always enjoyed reading your approach to things. Have you got any specifics planned for 2011 or is it just a case of see what happens for now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

chilisi said:


> *A loss from James L is an exceptable one*
> 
> I do look alot thicker myself than taller guys. At 5'5, when I put on muscle or fat, its very obvious.. Need to stop putting on fat I think :confused1: Especially if I ever want to get on stage..!
> 
> Good luck.. Will enjoy reading


no its not. a loss from anyone is unaceptable!! :thumbup1:

win at all costs!!!!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Will definitely be following. Good luck with your goals. I happen to be down in Bristol next week. What's the post code of your gym as I'd like to fit in a workout if it's possible to just pay for one session and it's not too far away from where I'm staying


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

If *BETAs* wrote journals..................


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lol @ Joe.

Looking forward to this Tom, thankyou for sharing, am looking forward to picking up some good tips here :thumb:

SD


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

subbed to this, all the best mate. Would definitely be cool to pop up to your gym sometime since its not too far away!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one Tom, with all the messy bits getting the gym started up behind you I am sure you will do well... any idea of the first comp you will be entering? Will be following with interest mate...


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

You say you are currently 92kg, how tall are you mate?

:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DNL said:


> You say you are currently 92kg, how tall are you mate?


Tom said he was currently 82kg, he is 4ft


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Tom said he was currently 82kg, he is 4ft


Is that in heels... :lol:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Tom said he wishes that he was 4ft


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Tom said he was currently 82kg, he is 4ft


He didn't.



Tinytom said:


> In that time I dropped down to 82kg which represented a 10kg drop in LBM.
> 
> Since September I've been getting back into the training and eating schedule again and have got back up to *92kg* as of yesterday morning.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Always up for some free info.especially on the training front I too am more training minded so like a bit of sideways thinking:thumbup1:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Tom is your gym in Bristol?

Douglas Road?

Good luck with the training.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck TOm, be intersting to see u next year at Pompy!

Hopefully all going well we can be in the overall together?!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DNL said:


> You say you are currently 92kg, how tall are you mate?
> 
> :whistling:


5'4



Pscarb said:


> Tom said he was currently 82kg, he is 4ft


pr**k



Greyphantom said:


> Is that in heels... :lol:


 pr**k x 2


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice one Tom, with all the messy bits getting the gym started up behind you I am sure you will do well... any idea of the first comp you will be entering? Will be following with interest mate...


Im doing a late qualifier next year mate, there are 2 reasons for this

Firstly I need to make sure that the gym is running and profitable before I take time out to compete, without divulging the accounts in too much detail this should be around April next year which means that Portsmouth wont be an option but I plan on being there as a few guys from the gym want to compete there and Paul Smith always puts on a good show.

The second reason is personal so Ill divulge that as and when it happens.

Im probably looking at the Welsh qualifier if Im honest.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> I know this is gonna be a good journal... looking forward to following it.
> 
> Btw, am not far outside of Bristol and depending on how long I'm here I may well see about signing up at your Ministry of Fitness... all is kind of up in the air at the moment for me, and will be moving away with my girl sometime in the next nine months or so, but if it looks like I'm gonna be here for most of that time would love to come over and check out how the big boys train


You can pay cash monthly mate you dont need a contract. A few people who work away for a few months of the year have this option. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

God said:


> Will definitely be following. Good luck with your goals. I happen to be down in Bristol next week. What's the post code of your gym as I'd like to fit in a workout if it's possible to just pay for one session and it's not too far away from where I'm staying


Thanks mate, always good to put faces to names - BS15 8NH www.mofgym.co.uk or on facebook 'Tom's Gym Ministry of Fitness' group you can pay £5 per session.



1russ100 said:


> no its not. a loss from anyone is unaceptable!! :thumbup1:
> 
> win at all costs!!!!


Exactly 



Ak_88 said:


> Why are you going to MoF then?
> 
> Looking forward to this one Tom, always enjoyed reading your approach to things. Have you got any specifics planned for 2011 or is it just a case of see what happens for now?


I think I answered that above re competing. However the bodybuilding side of things I am looking to increase my back density and thickness primarily so this will involve a separate day for deadlifts once every 2 weeks. Nytol and Con have given a bit of advice on this as powerlifting not my thing being a mincing bodybuilder with fake muscles. 



jw007 said:


> If *BETAs* wrote journals..................


....JW007-fictional-SHIC-10000000pages-of-gayness-and-no-training :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was a rest day from training for me.

my diet etc was as follows

7.30 - 20 minutes cardio on X trainer

8.00 - 120g oats 50g Extreme Pro 6 protein shake

11.30 - 250g Chicken, 100g Rice (I add curry powder and olive oil to basmati rice to give some flavour)

3pm - Same as above

Then had a load of running around to do so didnt eat again till just before 7pm

7pm - Medium Pizza Hut Chicken, beef and sweetcorn pizza no cheese. Delivered to gym. 

I had to lock up last night so once I got home and had sorted out putting my daughter to bed (she does kickboxing on thursday nights) I had the following

10pm - Chicken Balti with Basmati rice. I cook this myself using low fat sauce. I cook in olive oil and have loads of chicken. What I tend to do is make an evening meal like this twice a week and make 2-3 meals of it so I can come home and just cook some rice to go with it.

This is my day off training and so I dont have any issue with having some crap.

If you thought this would be a lying 'eat clean every meal' journal then you are mistaken. Its designed to show you that you can eat well and still stay lean.

I didnt do kickboxing last night as I am recovering from a cold but also because I had to sort out some issues at the gym which needed my attention.

Today I am training Back so will get some videos later.

Right off to do some cardio. :thumb:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate, always good to put faces to names - BS15 8NH www.mofgym.co.uk or on facebook 'Tom's Gym Ministry of Fitness' group you can pay £5 per session.


Cheers, that's not too far from where I'm staying. Should be able to pop down at least once. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> 5'4
> 
> pr**k
> 
> pr**k x 2


Feeling the love Mate, feeling the love 



Tinytom said:


> Im doing a late qualifier next year mate, there are 2 reasons for this
> 
> Firstly I need to make sure that the gym is running and profitable before I take time out to compete, without divulging the accounts in too much detail this should be around April next year which means that Portsmouth wont be an option but I plan on being there as a few guys from the gym want to compete there and Paul Smith always puts on a good show.
> 
> ...


Sound reasoning mate... good luck with it all...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be working near MOF in the next few weeks so I'll pop in.


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

Good luck mate, i am in the process of starting up myself (carpet & upholstery cleaning) and it is a lot of stress and worry, my training and eating been out for about a month as well so i know where your coming from mate, ALL THE BEST.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck Tom


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome!  You and Dutch will do some serious damage next year. :thumb:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Will follow as will b full of valuable insight good luck with everything


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tom: how badly has your off season condition been affected due to the opening of a krispy Kreme drive through only 5 minutes away from your gym?!

Will have to pop down for a session or two, living up in Filton at the moment so it might be a bit of a commute for a regular thing. Are you doing any PT at the gym? Would be good to get put through my paces and to pick your brain....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> ....JW007-fictional-SHIC-10000000pages-of-gayness-and-no-training :thumb:


*UN-subbed*

*BETA pr1ck*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TomTom1 said:


> Tom: how badly has your off season condition been affected due to the opening of a krispy Kreme drive through only 5 minutes away from your gym?!
> 
> Will have to pop down for a session or two, living up in Filton at the moment so it might be a bit of a commute for a regular thing. Are you doing any PT at the gym? Would be good to get put through my paces and to pick your brain....


LOL Scotts frequented them more than me. Im at the gym almost 24/7 so no time for donutindulgence type antics 

Im not really doing any PT but we can sort out a session sometime no problem.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was a bit of a non event as I am currently suffering from a bit of a virus thats wiped out my energy so spent most of yesterday crashed out on the sofa at work or at home.

Moved my back session to today so will post up later on.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck Tom


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you find being in the gym all the time now a help or hinderance when it comes to training tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

round 2 said:


> Do you find being in the gym all the time now a help or hinderance when it comes to training tom?


Its difficult to say as sometimes I can be training and might have to stop to deal with a problem or customer.

However not having to travel to a gym to train is helpful.

So its sort of good and not.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you still doing your split over 2 weeks mate?


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Are you still doing your split over 2 weeks mate?


x2 was just about to ask this myself


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes I am

this week I did

Monday - Hams and Calfs

Wednesday -Shoulders (but was crap cos of virus)

Friday/Saturday - Back

Next week

Monday - Quads with pu$$yclat DUTCH SCOTT who will get out of it at the last minute with some excuse. 

Wednesday - Chest

Friday - Gunnage.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck tom

id be very interested to no how this goes for you

look forward to seeing them updates

ollie


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Mint!!

Subscribed to this....Be good to get an insight into your diet and training!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tom what supps and special supps will you be using mate and how much of each if you don't mind me asking and also when will you be taking them? BTW I also will be keeping an eye on this thread mate keep us in informed!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just smashed back.

Took a video

Will post Monday, just going home now then out to work again looking massive.

Chris - Will list on Monday, Sunday is my day off work so Im planning on playing X box all day and pretty much nothing else.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

hope youve got the new medal of honour tom, its quality!!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Used a slight variation on your training split and nutritional plan this year Tom and managed to gain 30lbs so will be following this one with interest to see if i can utilise anything to help me gain the 14lbs I am aiming for next year.

Thanks for sharing and good luck with the gym and competing next year.

Will be attending the Finals again so will give you a shout.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Tom just wandered what kind of volume you use in your workouts?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn I really wanna pop down to the mof, not too far away from me as I'm in FRenchay but bit of a bitch on the busses!

Will follow this one.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Where's the gay picture and videos of you two oiled up spotting for each other banging out reps?

Come on, a journal is boring without pictures. Plus it's the age of 3D now so some popups would be nice!!


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Really excited about this one - I've been sliently admiring your outstanding physique on the forum for quite some time now. Love to see how you develop it from step one... All the best.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Video of my rack pull on Saturday.

I got 7 plates (305kg) the other day but virus seems to have stalled my strength temporarily.

7_OrhuCt35c[/MEDIA]]


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice work!

Are you still doing 900 rep sets or something? Lol

Remember seeing leg training with 70 reps etc.

Are you a big believer of high rep workouts?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Video of my rack pull on Saturday.
> 
> I got 7 plates (305kg) the other day but virus seems to have stalled my strength temporarily.


Nice vid.. I've never done these. Any more benefit than normal deadlift besides perhaps hitting the top end with more weight?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Video of my rack pull on Saturday.
> 
> I got 7 plates (305kg) the other day but virus seems to have stalled my strength temporarily.


Good going :thumbup1:

Subbed


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have never done rack pulls but they were a couple inch above knee, if i were to give em a go id go a little lower to at least the knee if not just below.

tainted- i think it just hits rhomboids, traps, rear delts and maybe upper lat a little more plus you can hit them with more weight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Video of my rack pull on Saturday.
> 
> I got 7 plates (305kg) the other day but virus seems to have stalled my strength temporarily.


bit high isnt it? :whistling:

Interesting read this Tom. Best of luck.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice vid.. I've never done these. Any more benefit than normal deadlift besides perhaps hitting the top end with more weight?


It focuses more on the traps and upper back where I need more thickness.

I do normal deads as well but on a day separate from Back.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

What was the rest of your back session Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DNL said:


> What was the rest of your back session Tom?


Back went like this

3 x 10 assisted pull ups close grip

3 x 20 Lever Iso Row - 20,40,60 - each side

1 x 15 Lever Iso Row - 80 - each side

Rack Pulls as on video - 5 x 5 sets 65,145,225, 265, 265

High standing cable row - will get a video of this next time, like a front lat pulldown but stood up. 3 x 20, 1 x 10

Rope lat pullover - stood facing machine sort of looks like a tricep pressdown from start position.

Shrugs on Deadlift/Shrug machine 3 x 15

Not a massive day in terms of volume but more weight lifted and had to be shorter cos was late.

Quads today with Scott. Havent seen him today yet so I presume he's at home preparing lol

Videos will be posted tomorrow. Will try and get each exercise in.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

ohh 1st ever thread ive subscribed to what ever that does.

be following mate


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Always followed you threads tom,i read more than i post, there always good and the vids are cool to, good luck...

By anychance could you tell me what curry powder you use and how you do it please ?

Also whats the low fat sauces your useing, i live on chicken rice green beans 3 meals a day and its getting to me now, i was useing nandos peri peri sauce, but its catching up to me i have had to quit it as i was spending to much time ****ing out me ass,also my farts became unstable 

Thanks in advance if you reply.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

> Always followed you threads tom,i read more than i post, there always good and the vids are cool to, good luck...
> 
> By anychance could you tell me what curry powder you use and how you do it please ?
> 
> ...


Its just a Co op curry powder mate I add a teaspoon to my rice ass it cooks.

Low fat sauces are the ones you get from Tescos i.e. Low fat Tikka Masala etc.

Got to remember that its off season and no need to eat super strict like on diet. I totally destroy in my training sessions so a few hundred extra calories wont harm me.

Im pretty active in the day and so little things like that dont matter, I eat clean 6/7 meals which is enough to keep myself lean and not get too fat whilst trying to add size.

Yesterday went like this

Cardio 7am

8am - Oats and 2 scoops Extreme Pro 6

11.30 - 250g Chicken 100g Basmati Rice

1pm - CNP Orange Flapjack

2.30pm - Same as 11.30

4.30pm - Had some chicken dippers,wedges and beans with my daughter for her tea.

6pm - Choc Orange Flapjack

6.30 - 6 KreVolution, 6 Extreme BCAA caps, 10 Extreme Glutamine caps, 2 T bullets

7pm - Train legs with Dutch Scott

8pm - Totally fcuked no speech

8.30pm - 2 scoops Pro 6, 1 scoop Build and Recover

9.00pm - Stop at shop to buy raspberries and dribble whilst paying  :drool:

10pm - Chicken Balti (low fat option cooked myself) Basmati Rice

10.30 - 4 BCAA, Vit E, Saw Palmetto, Vit C, Cissus, Multi Vit, Evening Primrose Oil, EPA fish Oil,

11.00 Bed

Just uploading Videos of workout so will post up in a bit


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

hey tom pm for ya.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hayz said:


> hey tom pm for ya.....


Replied mate, not sure on bus routes to gym will check as theres one that stops pretty much outside


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Few Vids

Uploading the rest of Scott and Leon at the moment post those later.

Session went like this

Leg Press

4 plates - 20 reps

6 plates - 30 reps

8 plates - 40 reps

14 plates - 70 reps

No video unfortunately as camera spazzed up.

V Squat

10 x 40, 80, 120

Video below











Then Leg Extension Front Squat Superset

3 sets - 25,35,45 + 2,3,4 plates

20 reps Leg extension, 10 reps front squat

Video below











Then

Reverse Lunges

10 a side, 2 sets

video below


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sick quad workout Tom, amazing. 70 rep leg presses and still another 3 or 4 exercises after that!!! I feel a bit queezy just thinking about it. :thumb:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

you little/big animal!!  nasty


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

enjoyed the vids buddy keep em coming!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Top stuff Tom. High reps on legs is always a killer.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the vids....impressive mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> It focuses more on the traps and upper back where I need more thickness.
> 
> I do normal deads as well but on a day separate from Back.


Impressive leg workout there, after my back session I felt exhausted just watching that!! You got some nice equipment in your gym Tom, wish you were closer so I could pop in sometime.

Oh I tried the rack pulls tonight first time. ended off on 270kg for 2 reps. Decided to do 3 sets deadlift and then continue rack pulls from where deadlift finished. I'm fuct!! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Impressive leg workout there, after my back session I felt exhausted just watching that!! You got some nice equipment in your gym Tom, wish you were closer so I could pop in sometime.
> 
> Oh I tried the rack pulls tonight first time. ended off on 270kg for 2 reps. Decided to do 3 sets deadlift and then continue rack pulls from where deadlift finished. I'm fuct!! :thumb:


You're not the first person to say that, maybe there's a niche for Ministry gyms round the country 

LOL deads then Rack pulls, savage


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was my rest day from weights.

I did my cardio in the morning and ate pretty much the same as Monday.

I did have a Moon cake in the afternoon though. That was yum.

Locked up the gym at 9.15 and went home for a steak mince spag bol.

Nothing much to report from yesterday apart from had a row with Business rates peole who hadnt managed to send me a form for a small business reduction but HAD managed to send me a sh*tty letter telling me I was two months behind.

Yes thats because you havent billed me right tossers.

I also had a deep tissue massage yesterday afternoon, I have one every 2 weeks and it really does help with all the stress and training.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Some lovely kit there tom! what machines dont you have.lol

Never seen a jones machine before,look mad. :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I also had a deep tissue massage yesterday afternoon, I have one every 2 weeks and it really does help with all the stress and training.


Something I keep meaning to do, I know it's very beneficial from all the poundage our bodies take.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Something I keep meaning to do, I know it's very beneficial from all the poundage our bodies take.


Mate seriously once you get it done every week you will see the difference.

£30 well spent


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Slightly off-topic, but do you do anything to keep your skin nice and clean so tan will take well to it come contest time Tom?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Slightly off-topic, but do you do anything to keep your skin nice and clean so tan will take well to it come contest time Tom?


 Probably washes it down with soap now and again, you should try it Chris:thumbup1:

Tom what kind of gear would be a good choice for a 4ml syringe (just a random question)?


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Slightly off-topic, but do you do anything to keep your skin nice and clean so tan will take well to it come contest time Tom?


I have a routine I use for keeping skin healthy

In the morning after I shave I use the following in the shower

Seaweed exfoliating scrub - Face

Seaweed Cleanser - Face

Satsuma Body Scrub - For body 

Tea Tree body and face wash - to remove any grease and totally cleanse sking.

Then I use a Vitamin e cream for my face and a baby moisteriser for my body.

I do that everyday. All the products above except the baby moisteriser are from bodyshop.



Lois_Lane said:


> Probably washes it down with soap now and again, you should try it Chris:thumbup1:
> 
> Tom what kind of gear would be a good choice for a 4ml syringe (just a random question)?


well for someone else not me maybe 800mg test, 300 mg deca and 200mg masteron enth. For someone else though. Not me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was Chest for me.

Scott pu$$ied out had a client or something :whistling: :lol:

So Danny and I did this

TT Crossovers (my new patented chest exercise) 

You use a single grip rope and rotate your hands round the opposite way so as to increase the tension in the chest. Killer.

Bckm80OuN8Y[/MEDIA]]





4 x 15

Incline Bench Press

20 x 60

10 x 100

5 x 130

5 x 140 (was well pleased with this as havent done incline bench in ages)

Traditional Cable Crossovers

4 x 20

Swiss Ball Machine press

Special for JW this one, the Swiss ball allows your shoulders to fully retract so you get a deeper wider hit on the chest. I do this on the adjustable Chest/Shoulder machine

3 x 10

Pec Dec

4 x 20

No really fancy movements there apart from the first and swiss ball ones. My camera died saying 'Zoom Error' or some bollox so couldnt video anything after the first exercise, will try and get a replacement for Friday.

Diet was the same, Pre Workout etc was the same.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I need to see this swiss ball manoeuvre. It has become UKM folklore!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Liking the videos Tom. Great gym and good to chat with you. Let me know if you want to open a new MOF in Southampton/Portsmouth


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

tom do u have any powerlifting chains at the gym? i saw a thread about a month ago by scott who was looking into buying some and was wondering if u got them in the end, think they would be great to use on deadlift every once in a while and also great for speed bench.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice video there Tom.

I did the swiss ball flys today and after 2 sets my chest was more pumped that it has been in a long time.....any one who calls that a useless move has obviously not tried it!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice video there Tom.
> 
> I did the swiss ball flys today and after 2 sets my chest was more pumped that it has been in a long time.....*any one who calls that a useless move has obviously not tried it*!


'JW has been tagged in this post'  :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Great leg workout.

Tried the reverse lunges for the 1st time on Wed.

Got a great feel from these and still sore:thumb:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

There are guys in my gym doing TT cable flies now.

Place is full of undercover UKM'ers and i didn't realise it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Mate seriously once you get it done every week you will see the difference.
> 
> £30 well spent


agreed i go every 2wks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Trained arms on Friday.

High Cable Curls - 4 x 20

DB Curls 4 x 10

Preacher machine curls 2 x 20 2 x 15

Concentration curls 4 x 20

Cable Pulldowns (tricep) 4 x 20

Dip Machine 4 x 20

Close Grip Bench on Jones machine 4 x 20

Single rope Hammer/High Tricep extension superset 4 x 20

Diet was pretty much the same. My camera is still bust, fished out the receipt so going to camera shop later to get fixed

Over the weekend I worked on Saturday day at the gym and then at the club. Saturdays eating was this

8am - Cardio

8.30 am - Oats and Protein shake

12pm - Nandos

7pm - Chicken and beef pizza with sweetcorn

Rest of the day was just snacking on Flapjacks and protein bars.

I dont tend to eat much on a weekend as I dont train and dont feel that hungry.

I dont force feed myself.

Sunday was my total rest day, I went out with my family and had a meal out then spent the rest of the day either playing my Xbox or watching X factor and snacking on junk culminating in a very large chicken curry in the evening.

Today is back to the rigid diet and training routine.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice video there Tom.
> 
> I did the swiss ball flys today and after 2 sets my chest was more pumped that it has been in a long time.....any one who calls that a useless move has obviously not tried it!


They are fckin useless, FACT

Anyway Con, As you are now doing these, I expect your next comp to have a vastly improved chest, Not the sub par, lacking pecs as on display last outing

No excuse now eh mate:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> 'JW has been tagged in this post'  :lol:


They are BETA and GAY

That is all

xxx


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

"That is all" :lol:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

tom been following your journel and one thing i have noticed is really high rep ranges... why?? do you get good hypertrophy from such high rep ranges??

cheers J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> tom been following your journel and one thing i have noticed is really high rep ranges... why?? do you get good hypertrophy from such high rep ranges??
> 
> cheers J


Let me answer that for TT

Its because he has no GUTS, cant man the fck up for a REAL workout so pussy foots around gym making excuse and claiming gets big GAINs from lifting like an utter BETA

Yeah sure he has had a modicum of success, But lets be honest, If someone with real drive and determination had his genetics, would no doubt be MR Olympia easily now

As such hes is destined to mediocrity for the forseable future

Its a shame really







A DAMN shame!!!1


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

No no no.... its because 2 midget reps = 1 proper rep


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Really good read so far Tom..keep the vids coming:thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

D92 said:


> No no no.... its because as we all know Tom is a midget and 2 midget reps = 1 proper rep


 :lol: :lol: :beer:

PMSL!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Let me answer that for TT
> 
> Its because he has no GUTS, cant man the fck up for a REAL workout so pussy foots around gym making excuse and claiming gets big GAINs from lifting like an utter BETA
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound so bad. :cursing:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> They are fckin useless, FACT
> 
> Anyway Con, As you are now doing these, I expect your next comp to have a vastly improved chest, Not the sub par, lacking pecs as on display last outing
> 
> No excuse now eh mate:thumb:


Who has the bigger chest though?

FACT :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Let me answer that for TT
> 
> Its because he has no GUTS, cant man the fck up for a REAL workout so pussy foots around gym making excuse and claiming gets big GAINs from lifting like an utter BETA
> 
> ...


LMAO

In answer to the original question I've found that a mixture of high reps on certain exercises coupled with low reps on heavier compound movements gives me gains far surpassing what I have in the past.

Oh I've also never had a bad injury from this pu$$y type lifting and don't have to mainline tren and stella for my lifts either.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

What supplements do you take regular in the off season and would class as essential for aiding growth?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

oaklad said:


> What supplements do you take regular in the off season and would class as essential for aiding growth?


I am sponsored by Extreme nutrition but even if I werent I would take some variant of the following

Extreme BCAAs - Pre workout and Pre bed normally around 4-5g in capsules

Extreme Glutamine - Peptide bonded and free form glutamine - 5g Pre workout and pre bed

Extreme Pro 6 - 1 serving of 50g (protein weight) with breakfast and the same post workout.

T Bullet - I got some of this to try and normally Im not fond of pro hormones but these definately are doing something. Mostly to my sex drive which has turned me into a closet rapist much to the delight of my wife. However there is a change in my physique as well but how much of this can be attributed to the T Bullet and not the other stuff I can't say.

Liquid Fury - I use this pre workout and alternate weeks with Super Pump, this is done purely so I dont get used to one pre workout supplement.

Build and recover - I have just one scoop in my Pro 6 after workout. Im not a sugar fan and 2 scoops doesnt agree with me, besides I normally have some fruit with my PWO shake as well.

KreVolution - Kre Alkalyn creatine, I have 6 capsules pre workout.

Although the recommendation is to take BCAA/Glut/Krevol pre and post workout I prefer to take it all pre workout so its in my system ready to recover.

Essential supplements I would say would be

Beginner - Pro 6 and Build and recover

Intermediate (after training for 6-12 months) - KreVolution, Liquid Fury or similar pre WO supp

Advanced (over 2 years training) - BCAA, Glutamine.

I dont really use a MASS drink a lot because I like to get my nutrients from food, however I sometimes have an Extreme Mass if Im running about and need a quick food hit.

I would say to anyone that the majority of your nutrient should be from food not supplements.

I hate protein shakes and Pro6 is one of the mixes I can stomach without feeling sick. Another reason why I like food better than shakes.

I would say T bullet is for advanced level trainers only but only those looking to progress to gear usage IMO as its pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm really tempted by those T Bullets, Rams rated them too.

Only thing that puts me off is when i thought i'd give PH's a crack last month with some of that Megavol all it did was give me a headache for a week so i stopped taking them.

Done Dbol and Var before and had no sides off either. :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry been busy last few days.

My camera is dead, I took it into Jessops to get fixed but it might be a few weeks so Im looking for a spare for a replacement.

Monday I trained Hamstrings and calfs

Lying Leg Curls - 4 x 20

ROmanian Deads - 10 x 65, 10 x 105, 5 x 145, 5 x 185

Kettle bell Sumo squats - 4 x 10

Stiff legged deads on deadlift machine - this machine allows you to get a completely different feeling on the hamstrings because you are not holding a bar in your hands where the pressure is directly down, instead the lever on the machine allows more tensile pressure as you can lean forward more without worrying about your back. I'll get a video asap to show you.

Single legged hamstring curl - 20 x 10kg, 15 x 15kg, 10 x 20kg

wieghts look pu$$y but try it and see if you can do better, the single leg machine I have allows for zero assistance and the leg is hanging so like a concentration curl for the hams.

Calf raises on New hack squat - like a donkey calf 4 x 20

Standing Calf - 4 x 20

Seated calf - 4 x 10

Leg press toe pokes - 4 x 20

Diet unchanged from the normal.

Tuesday was uneventful, did my cardio in the morning and then worked the rest of the day apart from going home to have a nap at 12pm for an hour because the early mornings tend to tire me out when Im locking up as wel.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday I trained back. Danny was ill so I trained with another guy I know.

Should have a camera back up and working of some description by Friday

I changed my diet to Turkey steak for yesterday and Tuesday for a small change and I am now splitting my meals down into smaller chunks.

My diet yesterday was like this

8am - Cardio

8.30 - Oats and Pro6

11.30 - Turkey steak and Brown basmati rice with Extra Virgin olive oil

2.30 - Same

5.00 - Same

7.00 - Pre workout supps - Krevolution, Extreme Glutamine, Extreme BCAAs, T Bullet

7.10 - Train Back

8.00 - PWO Shake - 2 scoops Pro 6 1 scoop Build and recover

11.00 - BCAAs, Glutamine, fats, Vits and minerals, Probiotic yoghurt drink

11.30 - Bed

You may see that I didnt eat an evening meal, this was partly because I was very tired and didnt have the energy to cook but also because I really didnt feel hungry.

I dont believe in force feeding myself, I've always got ready made meals like spag bol or sweet and sour chicken in the fridge/freezer that Ive cooked previously so only a question of reheating but without a real hunger craving I find it hard to eat.

I dont think it detriments me that much as still getting bigger.

Training as follows

Assisted pull ups close grip - 4 x 10

T Bar rows - 20 x 30kg, 20 x 60kg, 20 x 90kg

Rack pulls - 5 x 65, 145, 225, 305 (7 plates plus 25kg heavy duty bar)

Db rows - 10 x 35kg, 10 x 70kg (each side)

Isolateral pulldowns - 10 x 40, 60, 80 (each side)

Rope pullovers - 3 x 20, 1 x 8

High Cable free standing rows - this exercise is a proper killer, teaches you balance and control as if you dont control the weight you get pulled into the stack on the negative, will get a video to demo.

DB shrugs - 20 x 30kg, 10 x 70kg

Very good session and I was totally drained after. Today I am definately feeling it and got to go kickboxing later


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chilisi said:


> How is the T bullet working out for you tom..?


It works well, I only take orals on days that I train.

My reasoning for this is as follows

1. reduces liver stress from processing the products

2. I only use short acting products on the days I need the effects.

I know the thing about blood levels but I already have stable blood levels from other products and so no need to jack them up further with orals that last about 8 hours.

Plus I have found no benefit from doing orals ED as opposed to just training days, only more side effects.

Similar to why would you use NO Xplode or Liquid Fury or Super Pump on days you dont train? Just not needed.

I take orals on my training days about half an hour prior to training so that they are active during and after the workout when I am recovering. More likely that they will be used to their full extent then.

Personally I think orals are a waste on non training days but thats just my opinion Im sure a geek will pull up some lab report showing otherwise.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting. I'm not using any orals at the moment but I will put this theory in to play in the future. Good way of saving some £ too. How long have you been using the t bullets & what benefits are you getting from them? I'm not interested in using PHs but interested to hear how they work etc. . .


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Are Extreme still selling T Bullets? Cant find them?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Been a very good read so far Tom, nice to see your honesty regarding diet and not always eating - despite the size of you!

What's the parking like up at your gym? Think I'm going to sesh it before Christmas and like to stay organised.


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Great log so far Tom, very open and honest:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ostrain said:


> Are Extreme still selling T Bullets? Cant find them?


They are out of stock at the moment. Someone bought my last few at the gym yesterday.



Haimer said:


> Been a very good read so far Tom, nice to see your honesty regarding diet and not always eating - despite the size of you!
> 
> What's the parking like up at your gym? Think I'm going to sesh it before Christmas and like to stay organised.


Its better to be honest because people need sometimes to see that to get big you dont need to be smashing loads of food in all the time. In addition you dont need to be eating clean 100% of the time to stay lean in offseason.

I grew up reading the old flex mags with silly diets that until a few years ago I didnt realise the Pros actually DONT follow rigidly. Its nice to have some organisation with food etc but not to be too anal about it.

The main thing that you need to get when you want to grow is this

1. Eat so you are not hungry as hunger can stem to catabolic action.

2. Train as hard as you can. Get your partner to push you the extra few reps because its easy just to do 10 reps on an easy weight and stand still.

3. Rest as much as you can. Because you only grow when you are at rest.

If you have a bad day of eating in terms of not eating your meals directly on time etc then dont panic just have the other meals and carry on, the body isnt going to shrink cos you missed one meal one day. The real issue comes if you arent eating properly more than 6/10 meals as that will be more meals bad than good.

Also important to have a life. Looking good is important but I know some guys that look good but are the most BORING FCUKS ever to talk to. All they talk to you about is training and diet. Thats probably all they talk about to their birds as well. SAD.

I never chat to my wife about my diet as she thinks its boring as hell, so do I actually. She did make a comment the other Sunday when she came in and found me on the sofa laying in a swath of empty Mr Kipling cakes and haribo wrappers but I did remind her it was my day off. :lol: :lol:

Parking is fine mate, there are 16 spaces directly outside the gym and many more in the adjoining welders yard. You can park on the road after 6pm as well.



smurphy said:


> Great log so far Tom, very open and honest:thumb:


 Thanks, logs can get boring when lies are obviously being told about diet times etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I didnt train on Friday as I wrenched my shoulder thursday night at Kickboxing. Reoccurance of an old injury albeit less severe than before my op in 2008.

Had a sports massage friday afternoon and have been zonked out on diclofenic for two days.

Had to miss my kickboxing grading today as well so gutted as I had worked for months for it.

I comforted myself with a Chicken and Chips from the ****** about an hour ago. :thumb:

Should be back training monday. Hopefully with new video camera as well.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for the reply regarding supplements in off season.

It varies a lot depending on who you talk to but good to get a good honest informative reply. Good luck with the rst of your off season Il keep following and learning


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

did some one arm swissball dumbell cocentration curls

today ,freekin awesome*...i invented it lol*. :thumb:

nice on the elbow joint.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Great read this Tom its to the point and honest i like that. Also i like the way you train its similar to me which i found out whilst training with bernie cooper. The comment about not being a diet robot lol there is a few boring ****s about that love to talk about how many rice cakes they have etc bore off! The gym looks decent aswell i like that jones machine makes plenty of sense. Are you off AAS and gh? or have i missed it sorry if i have.

The colonel


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Now that you mention topics outside of bb, what do you enjoy to do and what do you like to talk about Tom?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Just popping in Tom, looking good and love the diet and training and supp advice...


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Now that you mention topics outside of bb, what do you enjoy to do and what do you like to talk about Tom?


well one thing I know he enjoys is dishing out justice to gobby chavs :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

THE COLONEL said:


> Great read this Tom its to the point and honest i like that. Also i like the way you train its similar to me which i found out whilst training with bernie cooper. The comment about not being a diet robot lol there is a few boring ****s about that love to talk about how many rice cakes they have etc bore off! The gym looks decent aswell i like that jones machine makes plenty of sense. Are you off AAS and gh? or have i missed it sorry if i have.
> 
> The colonel


Thanks mate

Im not off but I wont list it here, thats not cos its loads but just that its not very complex or interesting. If you want to know then PM me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Now that you mention topics outside of bb, what do you enjoy to do and what do you like to talk about Tom?


Ha

My days at the moment

Get up

Go to gym

Do gym work

Come home

Nap

Pick up daughter

Make tea

Go back to gym

come home

Bed

MOnday to Friday

not very interesting 

I do like the occasional play on the Xbox though, at the moment liking Lost Planet 2. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

maccer said:


> well one thing I know he enjoys is dishing out justice to gobby chavs :lol:


LOL that was a funny day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smashed my quads up last night

Will do cardio and then report back, also some funny stories from weekend.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Im not off but I wont list it here, thats not cos its loads but just that its not very complex or interesting. If you want to know then PM me.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi tom just found this journal and its a great read, very informative and honest. your gym looks ace aswell. keep it up.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Busy day yesterday so heres Monday's legs session

Leg Press -

2 plates a side - 20 reps

4 plates a side - 30 reps

6 plates a side - 40 reps

8 plates a side - 40 reps

V Squat (because my shoulder still not 100% didnt want to do anything which caused rotraction of the shoulders

4 plates - 10

6 plates - 10

8 plates - 10

12 plates - 7 :cursing:

Leg Extension/Hack Squat superset

20/10 - 40kg leg extension and progressive increase on Hack squat - 2,3,4 plates a side.

Calfs

Hack Squat Donkey calf (because of the new hack squat pad position you can do a donkey calf on it)

3 x 20

Seated calf reverse drop set

10 reps then add weight for another 10.

3 sets

Single leg calf with weight plate

Holding a weight plate I stand on the back of the military press bench and do a full stretch calf extension.

2 x 20

A bit of a reduced session due to my shoulder not being 100% but still taxing.

Diet is still the same and still doing 20 minutes cardio every morning.

I added in another meal on Monday night after my PWO Pro6/Build and recover. I made up some turkey burgers with some mince from Asda and had 2 burgers in wholemeal buns before bed.

Its good that my hunger is increasing as it shows that my body wants to grow and also not overtraining as no appetite is the first sign of overtraining.

Chest tonight. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also on Saturday it was Halloween night in town.

The club I work at was absolutely heaving and Ive never seen it that busy. Had loads of idiots that night and it was made more random by the fancy dress.

I had to deal with an incident of a man fighting a giant hotdog

Then a fight with a muscular ballerina

One of my colleagues caught a man dressed as a woman sh*gging a woman dressed as a man in the toilets.

Wierd stuff like that :confused1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pmsl!!! :lol:

Nout queer as folk eh, Tom?? lol

Are you still doing calves on their own with hamstrings aswell as quads mate?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> pmsl!!! :lol:
> 
> Nout queer as folk eh, Tom?? lol
> 
> Are you still doing calves on their own with hamstrings aswell as quads mate?


A guy jonied us for the session who wanted some tips so I stuck calfs in as well. Not normally what I do but nice change.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Ouch, beastly leg session :S


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

tom - i split my body up into full body over 12 days training eod and found much better improvments in physique and strength, but dont train any where near volume you do.

do you think training high volume *and* heavy at the same time for more advanced guys like yourself or can it be just as benificial for some one not as advanced if they give the correct recovery period?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice work Tom all going well. Did you use the standard turkey mince or the mined breast?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

warren_1987 said:


> tom - i split my body up into full body over 12 days training eod and found much better improvments in physique and strength, but dont train any where near volume you do.
> 
> do you think training high volume *and* heavy at the same time for more advanced guys like yourself or can it be just as benificial for some one not as advanced if they give the correct recovery period?


Its for everyone mate, the reason is as follows

I train to my capacity and then try and push further. My capacity is a certain level or weight and reps.

A Pro athlete training thsi method may be able to push more weight for the same reps and so training with my weights wouldnt benefit.

Similarly guys less advanced than me wont be able to lift the same weight as me but they can certainly drop the weights down and do the same reps.

The principle of the training can be applied to everyone as long as you allow for sufficient rest and recovery and nutrition. Natural athletes may not be able to do the amount of volume but I say that with reserve as I know a lot of natural guys that are able to match me so it really depends on what you can do as an individual.

Its immportant to get adequate nutrition and supplementation I cant stress that enough. I take a lot of BCAAs and Glutamine to aid recovery and provide an anticatabolic environment. My pre workout supplement intake is massive but if it gets me the results then really theres no argument.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> nice work Tom all going well. Did you use the standard turkey mince or the mined breast?


Standard mince. its about £1.50 I think.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Just come across your journal and think its a great read and good vids too,

have subscribed to keep up with your progress... :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Standard mince. its about £1.50 I think.


Thanks mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Its for everyone mate, the reason is as follows
> 
> I train to my capacity and then try and push further. My capacity is a certain level or weight and reps.
> 
> ...


thanks tom thats great.. im cutting the fa at the moments so wouldnt try this as nutriton wont be best placed for recovery and hyertrophy even though i take in high ammounts of bcaa and glut... but i will defo try this when it comes to rebound time

thanks again


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday I trained Hamstrings, only had a small amount of time so did an abbreviated workout

Lying Leg Curls 4x20

Romanian Deads 4x10

Sumo Squats with kettle bells followed by hyper extensions

Deadlift machine SLDL

All this done in about 30 minutes.

I had a manically busy day yesterday and I trained with Danny at 12.30, normally its dead at that time but mysteriously about 12 people turned up out of nowhere so had to cut it short.

Had one of our best days trading ever yesterday and over 80 people through the door which was great as normally November and december are dead months.

My camera should be fixed next week so back to videos ASAP, bit of a dead journal without the pics and videos

Diet is still same. No difference really from day to day although I am liking Turkey burgers for tea.

My mate changed his gear to 800mg Test and 600mg Deca last week.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> My mate changed his gear to 800mg Test and 600mg Deca last week.


 :lol: :lol:

That's good to hear. I hope he's finding it good :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao scott.

tom how long has ure friend been running hormones for on this oocasion and has he just upped the dose or is he switching compounds every so often


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hilly said:


> lmao scott.
> 
> tom how long has ure friend been running hormones for on this oocasion and has he just upped the dose or is he switching compounds every so often


He dropped the masteron as too much high DHT stuff for a long time isnt good.

When you are on for a while better to use the compounds that offer least side effects but still gains.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I changed over my food slightly from Tuesday.

Still having chicken but swapped brown basmati rice for white basmati rice for a change.

I add a teaspoon of curry powder to the rice while cooking to add some flavour as white rice and olive oil not the best flavour in the world.

Ive also changed my training round so I train in the morning on Mondays and Wednesdays. This is because the gym is busy at 6.30pm every night and I find that I tend to get caught up in little jobs while training so to totally focus on the workout I train at 12.30 when theres only a few guys in.

Been a busy few days at the gym as well, had more members sign up this week and we are now at 230 members on the books which is awesome. We need approx 300 to cover our overheads (just from memberships) so well on the way after 15 weeks.

I've also invested in some more equipment, we now have an old school T Bar row attachment. I dont like T bar machines as either you have to hang on a pad which pressures the sternum and does not allow lower back stability or you have to stand on 2 elevated plates which feel awkward.

The best way to do T bar is - Olympic bar in a corner with your mate stood on the end for stability. So thats the thought I had in mind when I asked the welder to make this up. The pic is quite small as from my phone but its basically a sleeve mounted on a wall hinge that you slide the olympic bar into. When not using the sleeve takes up no space at all as the bar detaches


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also got my brother in to do some art work for us. He's a graphic artist and does lots of corporate stuff so Im getting him to do soem smart graffiti art inside the gym.

This is the half finished shutter. And I also employed some security to keep Betas out


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Also got my brother in to do some art work for us. He's a graphic artist and does lots of corporate stuff so Im getting him to do soem smart graffiti art inside the gym.
> 
> This is the half finished shutter. *And I also employed some security to keep Betas out *


....and Gingers i hope!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DEJ said:


> ....and Gingers i hope!!


Of course. lol 

Yesterday was uneventful, had a few meetings with various financial people.

My eternal war with the floor seems to be on the turn. Ever since we opened the floor has been laughing at me because it is a thick rubber mat with anti slip grips on which make it impossible to be mopped or hoovered properly and so the dirt from the build that has settled has done so in the grooves and makes the floor look dirty.

My endless attempts at cleaning (including bringing in a 4k floor cleaner machine) have provided little comfort but now yesterday I managed to obtain the perfect utensil and now the floor is looking a bit better.

Only thing is it takes around 5 minutes to clean each mat and it wears you out massively as you have to hard scrub it. So I do 3-4 mats a day.

There are 180 mats in Ministry of Fitness. :crying:

I'm training arms later and hopefully my camera will be back from the repairers tomorrow so I can get some pics/videos next week.

Did kickboxing last night after a break last week due to shoulder. Love the cardio aspect but carrying around nearly 15 stone is a bit hard when you are trying to do a spinning kick.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Of course. lol
> 
> Only thing is it takes around 5 minutes to clean each mat and it wears you out massively as you have to hard scrub it. So I do 3-4 mats a day.
> 
> There are 180 mats in Ministry of Fitness. :crying:


That sounds like a lot of cleaning Tom, surely thats what wives are for though?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> That sounds like a lot of cleaning Tom, surely thats what wives are for though?


this is MY war.

I WILL win it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Finished my cardio and did all my accounting this morning and then a delivery arrived of new cable attachments. Nothing too fancy just a wide D bar V grip for rowing and another close grip Handle for the T bar.

However it got me thinking

5 minutes later.........


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I've also invested in some more equipment, we now have an old school T Bar row attachment. I dont like T bar machines as either you have to hang on a pad which pressures the sternum and does not allow lower back stability or you have to stand on 2 elevated plates which feel awkward.
> 
> The best way to do T bar is - Olympic bar in a corner with your mate stood on the end for stability. So thats the thought I had in mind when I asked the welder to make this up. The pic is quite small as from my phone but its basically a sleeve mounted on a wall hinge that you slide the olympic bar into. When not using the sleeve takes up no space at all as the bar detaches


We took a few bricks out of the wall (bottom corner) in the gym and the olympic bar sits in there - works well TBH.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

YES!!!!!!

CAMERA FIXED so collecting today in time for Wednesday Back session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> YES!!!!!!
> 
> CAMERA FIXED so collecting today in time for Wednesday Back session.


AWESOME! Go and film something to get me motivated!! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Trained back today, will upload pics in the morning.

Tired now, vegging at the gym desk waiting for close


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

So Camera finally back from repairers.

Monday I trained Quads

Leg Press 4 x 20, started off on 2 plates and added another 2 plates a side each set.

Wasn't feeling a high rep set as my knees are a bit stiff, not sure why but going over 20 reps might have caused injury so didnt do it.

BB Squat

10 x 65kg

10 x 105kg

5 x 145kg

3 x 185kg

Not a super lift in terms of weight. I havent rear squatted for about 4 months so need to get back into it. Danny my training partner hammered out 5 plates for 5 so need to catch him up.

Hacksquat/Leg extension superset

10 Hack 20 leg extension

started off on 2 plates a side on hack and got up to 5 which I was pleased with.

Leg extension was about 45kg I think each set.

Finished off with reverse lunges

3 x 10

10kg a side, 20, 30

A different feeling in the legs today from normal workouts which is the whole idea of having lots of equiopment in the gym, no workout will be the same.

Im still doing my cardio each morning and then eating through the day when I can. Its hard to settle into a routine as each day is slightly diiferent but Im eating at around the following times

8.30 - after cardio

11.30

3.00pm

6.00pm

8.30pm

10.30pm

Each day is different and depending where I am will dictate my eating, same as if I train that day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday I trained Back and some traps.

Workout went like this

Lat pulldowns 4 x 15

T Bar Rows (vid) 2 x 20, 1 x 12

High Pull downs/Mid row superset (vid)- 3 x 15/10

Rack Pulls (vid)- got 6 plates a side which isnt my best but still OK

High cable pullovers/High Free standing row (vid)

This exercise is very hard to do (free standing row) It requires a lot of *shudder at term* core strength as you have to balance the weight throughout to prevent you being pulled forward.

This is an excellent exercise for hitting the traps/rhomboids area which is somewhere I need more thickness.

BB shrugs 2 sets of 20.

wasnt feeling 100% yesterday so noticeably my lifts were affected. Had a pounding headache all the way through the morning which only just stopped before training.

Im still using my pre workout stack of BCAA/Glutamine/Kre Alkalyn. Have had a rest from T bullets for a few weeks and I have seen a noticeable drop in my sex drive, which means I can actually get some work done in the day and stop thinking about bad things 24/7 :lol:





 - t bar row





 - high pulldown





 - mid row





 - rack pull





 - super set


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

And not a swiss ball in sight.

Nytol :wub:

JW :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just seen the vids, quick question the rack pull do you have the bar at different hights


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> Just seen the vids, quick question the rack pull do you have the bar at different hights


Not sure what you mean? The bar is level from the angle of the video might look like the heights are different but thats not the case.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, as in do you somethimes have the bar lower like a dead lift then have the bar higher as in your vid


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> Sorry, as in do you somethimes have the bar lower like a dead lift then have the bar higher as in your vid


Ah right

No Rack Pulls are meant to be done fromthe knees so the bar is always at that level for that exercise.

For deads I lift from the ground. I alternate bewtween deads and rack pulls now. My deadlift is obviously less than my rack pull at about 5 plates but I want to try and increase it if possible.

I pulled a muscle in my lower back a few years ago and so I am wary of heavy deading, When I pulled it I was romanian deading 4 plates.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Better weld an extension on to that T bar row mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

CJones said:


> Better weld an extension on to that T bar row mate


LOL Im actually going to invest in some 25kg plates in the new year that will allow 7 x 25kg plates on it which is 35kg more than you can get on at the moment essentially 8 plates plus a 15kg.

However theres only about 3-4 guys in the gym that can lift that so maybe not an urgent rush just yet. Yet to see anyone do 20 reps with 7 plates lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Cant argue with the physique, but thats some JW style form there! Thought about dropping the weight a bit and dropping the swinging/momentum?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> LOL Im actually going to invest in some 25kg plates in the new year that will allow 7 x 25kg plates on it which is 35kg more than you can get on at the moment essentially 8 plates plus a 15kg.
> 
> However theres only about 3-4 guys in the gym that can lift that so maybe not an urgent rush just yet. *Yet to see anyone do 20 reps with 7 plates lo*l


Good fvcking reason for that, Jesus 

I generally like using 15 kg plates for that exercise as a) it looks more impressive :thumb: and B) the 15kg in my gym are a smaller dia so allow me to get a better range of movement

Anything more than 5 x 15kg +10kg plate and my form goes to rat sh!t


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I reckon I may be doing the exercise wrong, My back tends to be almost parellel to the ground where as they are much more upright.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> did 6 so gimme few weeks lol
> 
> see my pet hate is this. thats perfect form,. watch jay, ronnie, branch do it. all huge backs all same form, its the guys who stay still, 45degrees who do bad form. its a freeweight tbar, ur meant to unlock ur hips and lumbar thats the function for those muscles. tt has one huge back so deos jw so r all 6 doing it wrong? cos i always see guys with sub par backs critique any form of free style row and just to be devils advocat is say show me the muscle ill show u the form!! :beer: :beer:


Yes I agree, Ive often thought then when first seeing the pros training, and wondered, hey they have bad form but they have awesome backs etc.

But I still think that we are trying to give the muscle maximum reistance and from a self presavation point of view we should be using the lightest weights possible to still reach this point. Lat pulldown, locked in just using the lats to pull it in, rather than lower back or abs etc etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AE - Its a fair point when only considering 'strict form' however there is also the safety issue. If you look at the form on the lat pulldown you will see that I only move few inches in order to get the weight moving and so this reduces prressure and strain on the bicep tendons.

If you lifted from a straight arm then the pressure on the tendons would be much higher and absolutely no benefit to the muscle whatsoever.

you will also notice that my arms are locked until my body reaches a stationery postition so that the movement is all on the back but the weight it moving already.

A slight cheat yes but necessary for proper safe lifting.

I do a lot of exercises from a dead weight perspective as in with no prior movement but they are less dangerous in terms of tendon tears etc.

I've been training for over 13 years and this method had meant I have had no injuries (serious) but still grown.

re T bar the optimal position is 70 degrees, doing it at 90 degrees places undue pressure on the lower back.

All that is from my experience.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> AE - Its a fair point when only considering 'strict form' however there is also the safety issue. If you look at the form on the lat pulldown you will see that I only move few inches in order to get the weight moving and so this reduces prressure and strain on the bicep tendons.
> 
> If you lifted from a straight arm then the pressure on the tendons would be much higher and absolutely no benefit to the muscle whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense, as I was watching the vid I thought it loked loads safer than my current method.

Should allow me to up the weight slightly as well.

Tom can I quickly pick your brains ? My current routine see's shoulders trained after chest.

My problem is this, when performing chest exercises I feel my front delts are worked very hard and generally on the shoulder day after they are still sore. Do you have this problem at all ? I've been considering dropping any front delt isolation moves on the shoulder workout and concentrate on rear / trap workouts.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

CJones said:


> Makes perfect sense, as I was watching the vid I thought it loked loads safer than my current method.
> 
> Should allow me to up the weight slightly as well.
> 
> ...


Whats your training split in full?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently the following :-

Day 1 - Chest, Tri's and calfs

Day 2 - shoulder, Bi's and core

Day 3 - rest

Day 4 - Back and hamstrings

Day 5 - rest

Day 6 - Quads, calves and core

Day 7 - rest

Don't want to hijack your thread so I'll pm you if you want to keep the log clear of my bullsh!t


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just watched your back vids and your looking hench bro. nice to see vids in journals. keep up the awesome work. wish i was in bristol so i could train there.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> TT your gym looks feckin awesome! wish I had access to facilities like that! Hope business is going well.
> 
> I am going to do rack deads for the first time tonight. What do you feel these offer over full deads and vice versa? Full deads are more low back and hams I would guess? If you like prefer rack deads and they allow you to shift more weight then why do floor deads at all? Got 200x5 last time on deads so hoping to get simlar reps on 230ish tonight


here's a nice link on different types of deadlifts http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/mastering_the_deadlift_part_iii

rack deadlifts are usually done to help the lockout part of your deadlift - great for the lats

It's best to do both, normal deads and rack deads, I wouldn't leave out normal dead lifts and substitute with rack deadlifts


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Of interest what time was your back workout filmed?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> also to note if u bend 90ddegrees ur cns fires maximally to make the large erectors stabilise and that leaves less motor units to fire the lats, rhomboids, traps so ui limit weight and load..
> 
> i shall skulk to my journal now
> 
> i use loose form as biomechanically in the lab your taught to let ur joints move and to never lock urself into places. food for thought


Thanks Scott


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

CJones said:


> Currently the following :-
> 
> Day 1 - Chest, Tri's and calfs
> 
> ...


Simple change around if you want to keep it all in one week

swap Day1 and Day 6 then theres less stress on upper body on the first two days


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wasp said:


> Of interest what time was your back workout filmed?


1pm


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ruaidhri said:


> TT your gym looks feckin awesome! wish I had access to facilities like that! Hope business is going well.
> 
> I am going to do rack deads for the first time tonight. What do you feel these offer over full deads and vice versa? Full deads are more low back and hams I would guess? If you like prefer rack deads and they allow you to shift more weight then why do floor deads at all? Got 200x5 last time on deads so hoping to get simlar reps on 230ish tonight
> 
> ...


Thanks, took a lot of time to get open so fully appreciate it now.

I do rack pulls to increase thickness on my upper back. When lifting from the rack the primary pull is on the upper back at the start of the movement and theres no leg involvement at all.

I do normal deads as well, normally I alternate weeks.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thursday was my day off weights but I always do kickboxing.

I had to miss my grading a few weeks ago because of a shoulder injury and when I got there yesterday was informed Id be taking it then. So even though I was shattered I went through the moves and techniques and then had to do 5 x 1 minute sparring rounds with the other guys. When you are a bber and dont train for 5 minute fighting rounds this is pretty hard.

Almost was sick after but I got my grading which was nice.

UNfortunately had a monster attack of the hiccups afterwards much to the delight of my step daughter who laughed at me all the way home.

Thankfully I know the perfect cure - Chicken and mushroom pie from the chippie. With Chips.

Yum

I have changed around my vitamin intake after chatting with Pscarb and some injuries I have picked up

Ive added

Vitamin D3 - 5000iu

Cissus

Glucosamine/MSM/Chrondroitrin complex

in addition to

Vit C - 1000mg

Vit E - 600iu

Saw Palmetto

Vit B complex

Multi Vit

Extreme BCAAs - 5g

Extreme Glutamine COmplex - 5g

Zinc - 20mg

All this is before bed

I added in the joint products and the Vit D because the long hours at the gym and also the training I am doing at the moment is taking a toll on my joints and immune system.

Cissus I have found to be excellent in dealing with my tendon problems which I have had all my life after hi impact jiu jitsu when I was younger.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Simple change around if you want to keep it all in one week
> 
> swap Day1 and Day 6 then theres less stress on upper body on the first two days


Its simples when you know how :thumb:

I'll change it up for next week, cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I trained chest on Friday, did some AWESOME swiss ball flyes but sadly forgot to video.

Today was Hamstrings

Did this

Lying Leg Curls - 7 sets up to 75kg

Did a few sets of 20 then for the final 2 sets we were on 60kg and 75kg so only did 10 reps. Normally dont do this many on this exercise but worked well.

Romanian Deadlifts - 10 x 65, 10 x 105, 5 x 145, 5 x 185

Single leg curls - 20 x 10kg, 20 x 15kg, 10 x 20kg

SLDL on deadlift machine - Vid below

This is a very good exercise, the absence of the direct pulldown of the bar allows a different feeling from the exercise and really hits the hamstrings hard. The first time I did this I only managed about 5 on 20kg a side so I am pleased that I got 10 on 60 a side.

Kettlebell Sumo deadlift - vid below - 2 ton kettlebell 

This is a finisher for the adductors and just gives a different stretch and angle, I could do a high wide leg press as an alternative but I quite like the feeling from this.

I am finding that training in the day is benefitting me greatly as I can relax for the rest of the day and I am getting stronger each time I train. My training days at the moment go like this

7.30 - Cardio

8.30 - Breakfast

11.30 - Chicken and rice and olive oil

12.30 - Pre WO stuff

1pm - Train

2pm - PWO shake (1 scoop Build and recover 1 scoop Pro 6)

5pm - Chicken and rice and olive oil

8pm - Same as above

10.30pm - An evening meal (spag bol, chicken curry, S&S chicken)

11pm - Vits and bed





 - SLDL





 - Kettlebell





 - My training partner also lifting big on kettlebells


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just watched all your you-tube videos and I am very impressed big man!


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats all 215 posts read, keep up the good work.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LMFAO at the two tons kettlebell vid :lol:

You're looking massive, and loving the journal Tom. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be popping to see Tom next week to train and also have a look at him so we can make any changes that need to be made to progress through the next few months....Tom knows what he is doing this is evident my part in the process at this point is to be honest with him on maybe changes he would not necessarily see....


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

After you've been there Paul, just nip into China fleet club in Saltash and sort me out mate ;-)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Havent updated for a few days due to being a bit ill. Got some sort of cold and not wise to train when I feel this way as Ive found from past experience.

I've also made a decision to have a clean out over Nov/Dec/January and do a bit of a detox in preparation for next year. I've been on for a bit so really in good need of a clean out if Im going to make a serious effort for next year. I had a mini clean out while setting up the gym for 12 weeks in May/June/July as I couldnt train properly from working long hours so I just went on a small cruise for that time.

This time though it will be clean. I had a good result after July when I started training again and actually went back past what I was before in terms of size and weight. Im hoping and confident of the same in Feb/March when I resume my quest.

So everything over the next few months will be part of a recovery and detox system, I wont be lifting super heavy weights instead going for more reps and super sets. There is a logic to this,

Firstly - Trying to lift assisted weights while unassisted is by definition a fools errand and all Ill end up doing is getting annoyed that I am losing strength

Secondly - I wont have the recovery ability that I had before so lots of compund movements may end up damaging my joints/tendons at a time when Im looking to recover fully as I have a few niggles I want to get better. Ill still be lifting as heavy as I can manage and incorporating compound movements but just wont be pushing the boundaries as much.

The aim is to be totally cleaned out and rested ready for March which will be the start of my competition year with a qualifier in September and the Brits in October. Ive had to miss the brits for the last 2 years due to other committments but next year I will be fully organised.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

When you say a clean out do you do a PCT or just taper off the gear and go clean for a few months?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rudedog said:


> When you say a clean out do you do a PCT or just taper off the gear and go clean for a few months?


Ive stopped all AAS 2 weeks ago.

I'll be running ROHM Pct caps for 4 weeks as well as naltraxone and hcg in small doses. If need be I will have some HMG available.

I've been on a failry long time so need a more aggressive PCT.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok thanks mate


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

At what doses & for how long would you run naltraxone & HMG, if you don't mind answering, Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

XL said:


> At what doses & for how long would you run naltraxone & HMG, if you don't mind answering, Tom?


Well the natraxone I only use 12mg E3D which works fine for me in terms of immune system and HPTA boosting.

HMG not sure yet as not used before but I think a ryule of thumb is 75iu EOD. MIght not need but always good to have on hand.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I've not used HMG before but I was under the impression it had to be shot a few times a day. I'll do some research. I've not heard of naltraxone before, what benefits does it offer?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

XL said:


> I've not used HMG before but I was under the impression it had to be shot a few times a day. I'll do some research. I've not heard of naltraxone before, what benefits does it offer?


Not sure on the HMG.

Naltraxone has proven HPTA and immune boosting, theres lots of info on www.ukiron.net about it.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I'll read up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HMG is normally shot EOD at 75-150iu along with HCG we can chat about this protocol Tom when we speak next mate....

it was good to catch up with you tuesday night mate, i had a great session in the gym proved by those DB i pressed and shocked the sh1t out of myself


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> HMG is normally shot EOD at 75-150iu along with HCG we can chat about this protocol Tom when we speak next mate....
> 
> it was good to catch up with you tuesday night mate, i had a great session in the gym proved by those DB i pressed and shocked the sh1t out of myself


I know, there were a few suprised faces to see those 60s go up so easily lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry if this is a silly question Tom, but can Naltrexone be used on cycle as when im on for what i would class a relatively long time, i seem to get ill ALL the time which i can only presume is because my immune system is shot.....?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

kieren1234 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question Tom, but can Naltrexone be used on cycle as when im on for what i would class a relatively long time, i seem to get ill ALL the time which i can only presume is because my immune system is shot.....?


There is a fair bit of documented study on naltraxone, some of the easiest to read stuff is on www.ukiron.net thats where I first heard about it.

As for Immune system, I have recently added 10,000iu of Vitamin D3 to my supplement cycles and I have not had 1 cold this year, no by rights I should be fcuked as Im working 60 hours a week in the gym, 10 hours on the door and train 3 times a week and have a little girl who brings home all sorts of nasties from school.

Also every year I seem to get a really nasty cough that has not materialsed this year either. The only real change Ive made is adding the Vit D3.

Nytol recommended it to me and it really does work. Thats what I would add into your diet not Naltraxone as Vit D3 is much cheaper. You can get it from My Protein for about £7 I think.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Is that 10000iu a day Tom?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I was gonna add vit d for immune system not naltraxone.

+1 on the vit d.

I have put my sisters, mother and girlfriend on it, all 3 have not had a cold this year and my girlfriends eczema has cleared up!! min 5000iu a day


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some videos from last weeks training,

Especially for Nytol heres a swiss ball press flye video.






The reason this exercise is beneficial is firstly it allows a deeper stretch without causing stress on the tendons because you can come around the ball with your shoulders which you can't do on a hard bench.

Also you have to use absolutely correct form otherwise the ball will bounce you all over the place.

Next here is a video of a lever machine deadlift, because of where the handles are it provides a different feeling from a traditional deadlift. There is slightly more emphasis on the legs at the bottom art of the movement.






Ive missed out on training my legs for 2 weeks due to business committments so Ill be back onto that next week.

so far Im enjoying my layoff, its allowing me to clear out quite nicely and Im eating more fruit and drinking more green tea to naturally detoxify myself.

So far all the PCT i've used has been the ROHM PCT caps and a small amount of HCG EOD (500iu) I'll be stopping the HCG next week and keeping the ROHM caps in until the end of the month so that I can give myself the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rudedog said:


> Is that 10000iu a day Tom?


Yes mate

I take all my vits pre bedtime as well. I've found this works best.

I also use a lot of Glutamine and BCAAs. Extreme do them in capsules which I prefer as powders taste awful.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ALR said:


> I was gonna add vit d for immune system not naltraxone.
> 
> +1 on the vit d.
> 
> I have put my sisters, mother and girlfriend on it, all 3 have not had a cold this year and my girlfriends eczema has cleared up!! min 5000iu a day


Best addition Ive made to my supps in a while. The last one was Cissus and that was recommended to me by Nytol as well. I may have to sleep with him to get ALL his secrets off him.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

ALR said:


> I was gonna add vit d for immune system not naltraxone.
> 
> +1 on the vit d.
> 
> I have put my sisters, mother and girlfriend on it, all 3 have not had a cold this year and my girlfriends eczema has cleared up!! min 5000iu a day


I take 2500iu a day but not rally noticed anything as picked up a cold and cant shift it.

Will up to 5000iu a day see how that goes


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Going to have to try them swiss ball flyes out, not sure how well it'd go down in the gym though!

Tom having seen you compete a few times, the first thing I notice is a really impressive chest. My upper chest is lacking and I was wondering what you'd recommend? I think decline may be the answer, but not sure.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haimer said:


> Going to have to try them swiss ball flyes out, not sure how well it'd go down in the gym though!
> 
> Tom having seen you compete a few times, the first thing I notice is a really impressive chest. My upper chest is lacking and I was wondering what you'd recommend? I think decline may be the answer, but not sure.


I never do decline because of my shoulder, I did incline pressing and DB pressing for years as flat and decline really caused me pain. Maybe thats your answer?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Yes mate
> 
> I take all my vits pre bedtime as well. I've found this works best.
> 
> I also use a lot of Glutamine and BCAAs. Extreme do them in capsules which I prefer as powders taste awful.


 They are awful,my budget meant take less/use capsules or grin and bear powder,I've kind of got used to the foul taste,i scoop it in and chase it down with water.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No updates for a while mate, everything going ok?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been quite ill with flu over the last few weeks and also injured my back while lifting just before Xmas so my workouts havent been that great but Im getting back into things fully next week now Im better so will start updating things again.


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope the backs nothing serious mate, nice to see you back


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

smurphy said:


> Hope the backs nothing serious mate, nice to see you back


No it was just a pull in the mid rhomboid which I get every now and again but it was enough to stop me training for a while. Ive got the video where it happened Ill post it up when Ive got a minute, my form was just slightly off and not much weight so can happen at any time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Time to start this up again

I am fully recovered from my bought of flu and my back injury which meant I couldnt train well for about a month.

I had a total clean out over November/December and up till yesterday. Now its time to get back into it for the 2011 season.

I'll post up 2 videos later, they will show the workout where I pulled my back and also a giant set that danny and I did where he completes it and I dont cos of getting injured 

I've got a massage therapist on site now who is awesome but also hurts me loads when doing deep tissue. Even more embarressing is that she is about 7-8 stone and she can inflict that much suffering  Well worth it though as I always feel looser and more energetic after. I had a back, neck and shoulder treatment yesterday and after reducing the tightness in my neck (which FCUKING hurt LOADS) I had a visible improvement in my trap to shoulder shape which just shows how tight I was before.

Ill be getting weekly treatments all year now whicih should mean an improvment in my muscle separation and thickness.

Im still on a 3 day training split but I do cardio for 30 minutes every morning and burn about 300 cals each day. Ive found this keeps me energised through the day and improves my appetite. It also helps me maintain my lean condition off season which is important to me as I like to 'see' how Im improving over the months and you can't do that with a massive layer of fat on you. Also more importantly if you have more fat then you have more fat receptors for insulin which means that you could get fatter from increased calories. By keeping lean from cardio I can eat more and not worry about gaining fat.

Yes I am burning off more calories but 300 cals burnt on the treadmill doesnt equal 300 cals that you take in. Why? because if you do your cardio first thing you are more likely to burn fat. Then if you take in 300 cals extra during the day that doesnt mean it will be stored as 300 cals of fat. This way you can increase your calories but not gain in terms of fat as your body will recognise that you've expended that amount already in the morning.

Im sure that theres a more technical explaination but thats how I think of it and it works


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice to see you getting back into it matem thought you'd fallen off the face of the earth. I had a sports massage girl who must have weighed 8 stone tops and thought "what are you going to be able to do?" she nearly bloody killed me! I would recommend frequent massage tho, does wonders to relieve tight muscle:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Im still on a 3 day training split but I do cardio for 30 minutes every morning and burn about 300 cals each day. Ive found this keeps me energised through the day and improves my appetite. It also helps me maintain my lean condition off season which is important to me as I like to 'see' how Im improving over the months and you can't do that with a massive layer of fat on you. Also more importantly if you have more fat then you have more fat receptors for insulin which means that you could get fatter from increased calories. By keeping lean from cardio I can eat more and not worry about gaining fat.
> 
> Yes I am burning off more calories but 300 cals burnt on the treadmill doesnt equal 300 cals that you take in. Why? because if you do your cardio first thing you are more likely to burn fat. Then if you take in 300 cals extra during the day that doesnt mean it will be stored as 300 cals of fat. This way you can increase your calories but not gain in terms of fat as your body will recognise that you've expended that amount already in the morning.
> 
> Im sure that theres a more technical explaination but thats how I think of it and it works


Very interesting thinking indeed. Certainly feel much better with some cardio at the moment, although can be a chore to wake up sometimes :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just finished uploading some videos from this weeks training.

Did Hamstrings on Monday, Chest on Wednesday and Gunnage on Friday

Some videos attached





















I weighed 15 stone 4lbs on Wednesday and still in good condition.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha brilliant, 85kg curls amazing


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tom youre a beast of a bloke... might be popping in your place come april if we are over that way...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Goo vids bro, looking lean aswell.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of hate!

Never seen spider curls before, what you reckon the benefits over normal ez bar curls are?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no hate just bored....and speaking the truth


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Wow that's a lot of hate!
> 
> Never seen spider curls before, what you reckon the benefits over normal ez bar curls are?


Try them you'll see lol. Personally I do them close grip tho.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haimer said:


> Wow that's a lot of hate!
> 
> Never seen spider curls before, what you reckon the benefits over normal ez bar curls are?


They allow for more isolation of the bicep and less intervention from the rest of the body


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Haimer said:


> Wow that's a lot of hate!
> 
> Never seen spider curls before, what you reckon the benefits over normal ez bar curls are?


one armed DB spider culrs are a killer


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive had a busy few weeks recently, the gym has been doing better than expected with 40 new members last month. That puts us just over 300 members which is excellent. So ive been really busy sorting things out and we have new classes and also hired out our room to a massage therapist who also does high intensity cardio workouts www.amazonworkout.co.uk I've also rented some space to a well known Jiu Jitsu/MMA teacher which is going well.

Back to the training and Im still working my 2 week split

This week I trained quads on Monday

Leg Press x 30 reps - 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 plates a side

Reverse Lunges 10 reps a side - 40, 60, 80kg

Hack Squat/V squat superset - 10 reps each - 2, 3, 4 plates a side

That was enough for me. No videos as we just stormed through.

Wednesday we did Back and traps

Some videos below
















Im still eating the same diet pretty much, I manage to eat about 6-7 eggs a day now normally which I think has helped.

Im also using Beta Ecdysterone at 600mg a day on training days, I have this straight after a workout with my protein shake. I have used it before years ago and my recent crusade against brands containing tiny amounts but claiming the results of the correct dosage (500mg) has brought it back into my supplement cabinet.

Its not something that makes a milestone of difference but it helps absorb protein at a critical time and I do feel it works.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fair play Tom, good lifting.

Heard of Rack pulls but havent seen them done, Im assuming they are more of a back movement? Where are you getting your Beta Ecydesterone too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure if i've ever posted here, but have subscribed and following it all the way. Loving it by the way, especially the videos.

I got inspired from this to do rack pulls, and they are awesome, hits your back way more than deadlifts.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

tom are all your bars at the gym 25kg bars?

p.s arnt u doing 265kg rack pulls not 245kg? 6 x 20kg plates aside yea?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

065744 said:


> tom are all your bars at the gym 25kg bars?
> 
> p.s arnt u doing 265kg rack pulls not 245kg? 6 x 20kg plates aside yea?


Oh yeah lol

I have 2 heavy duty bars for the racks and 3 normal 7ft bars for a 300kg load on the olympic benches.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> Fair play Tom, good lifting.
> 
> Heard of Rack pulls but havent seen them done, Im assuming they are more of a back movement? Where are you getting your Beta Ecydesterone too?


They target the upper back more and since thats the area that I have been told I need more thickness and definition I am using them for that.

Beta E I get from MP, I get most of my vits from there although all my Protein etc I use Extreme Nutrition.


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Wicked videos and kit in your gym man....those spider curls look intense, love this thread!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

loving the vids mate, wish i lived down your ends, gym is quality


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

those spider curls are a blast from the past  i love them but forgot about them! crazy isolation and stretch right through the biceps


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Just finished uploading some videos from this weeks training.
> 
> Did Hamstrings on Monday, Chest on Wednesday and Gunnage on Friday
> 
> ...


"Serious gunnage needs badboy weights" :lol:

Youve got a lot of decent kit there Tom! Love the look of the place!


----------



## shell40 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi. iv not seen this site b4 so i guess im jus askin 4 a bit of advice, iv bit on and off of diets 4 years like most of us ladys i guess eh.. and iv managed 2 lose 2 stone up til now,i have bin takeing eph red tablets and they did help in the start but now im not sure there helpin me so im finkin of try these 2 c if i can can bak on track, so any help u guys can giv im sure wil help me. many fanx...


----------

